# Chase - Tone Secret Preamp - First impressions



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought this pedal from a fellow member in the last couple months. I had not used it until last night. Here are my impressions. I was using the traynor quarter horse going through a 2x 10 cabinet. Signal chain was the chase tone signal chain the. The black cat TREM and the amp. 

It really made the whole thing sound remarkably amazing. Giving it some extra warmth bounce and gain. It was a welcome addition to the clan. When I tried turning it off there was l definitive loss in the whole vibe and appeal. 

I don't recall who sold it to me. I couldn't even remember what it was called (thanks google images ). Needless to say I'm glad I got it. 

Just to be clear I rarely play through Ss amps. This is my portable cottage setup. That said I caught myself saying yesterday that I could actually play with that setup live and not miss too much. 

Some credit is due to the quarter horse as well. I left the effect on delay and I did make use of the clean and drive channels. I'm not a reverb guy so that was a non issue. I was playing the new Greco GO II. It's such a joy to play. The trem is fab an so stable even floating. Also the unique pickup wiring allows for more options that the typical Strat. 


Mimicking a bypass on a vintage effect never has been something that I could have seen myself going after, however now that I own this pedal I do see where it makes a significant difference. That said, not even knowing how it compares to the original that it is supposedly cloning.


----------

